# Which would you prefer? 1 long trip or 5 short trips?



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

Which would you rather take? 1 $20 trip, or 5 $10 trips? Lets not factor in anything else including power drive bonus etc.... Just simply trips after 6PM... no hot chicks in your car as any factor... just simply trips/money... If you were able to either do, 5 trips of $20 or 10 trips of $10 .... which would you guys take?


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

5 shorties gets me to the power driver bonus more quickly.


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

the ferryman said:


> 5 shorties gets me to the power driver bonus more quickly.


lets not factor in power drive bonuses... would you still pick 5 shorties?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Depends on the time of day.


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Depends on the time of day.


After 6PM.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I prefer longer trips - less abuse on the vehicle - normally more often than not highway miles.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

5 short if the distance between each drop off/pickup is less than a mile.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Short trips are my favorite for some reason.


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

jodie said:


> Short trips are my favorite for some reason.


we could take home more $ with 5 short trips in 1 hour, but for some reason... I prefer to take $20 without having to exit, wait, etc....


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

If it's back to back without any downtime, I'd rather do short rides within the same area.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

uber714 said:


> lets not factor in power drive bonuses... would you still pick 5 shorties?


Thanks for asking. It does make a difference without the bonus. I guess the destination is a bit of a variable for me. If I end up in a reasonably busy place then I would prefer the $20 ride. If I end up in the armpit of the city then not so much.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uber714 said:


> Which would you rather take? 1 $20 trip, or 5 $10 trips? Lets not factor in anything else including power drive bonus etc.... Just simply trips after 6PM... no hot chicks in your car as any factor... just simply trips/money... which would you guys take?


well you are comparing $20 vs $50, not really an equal comparison?

in general though one should want longer rides, such as 1 trip for $50 instead of 5 trips for $10 each


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well you are comparing $20 vs $50, not really an equal comparison?
> 
> in general though one should want longer rides, such as 1 trip for $50 instead of 5 trips for $10 each


Yes I'm asking of 5 trips of 10 not 1 trip of 50..... factor here is the amount of trips and exits really.... would the 5 exits, turn around, waiting for 5 different passengers worth the extra cash? or would a simple $20 ride is better off?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Longer trips. Less wear and tear.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well you are comparing $20 vs $50, not really an equal comparison?
> 
> in general though one should want longer rides, such as 1 trip for $50 instead of 5 trips for $10 each


BINGO. That was my first thought when coming across this thread and why I declined to vote. This morning, I did 4 short trips and made $38+ $4 in tips. Immediately after those 4, I did a longer one that yielded $47 + $5 tip.

The longer one 90% highway driving with light traffic @ 75mph. If I could do 2 of those a day, I'd never run a short trip again. As mentioned earlier in this thread, the shorter trips are harder on brakes, gas-mileage, and increase the risk for having minor accidents.

*Note:* With gas prices continuing to climb, the mileage advantage of longer highway trips is magnified. The single 38 mile trip today yielded 34mpg. Stop-n-go yields approx. 23mpg with my car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber714 said:


> Which would you rather take? 1 $20 trip, or 5 $10 trips? Lets not factor in anything else including power drive bonus etc.... Just simply trips after 6PM... no hot chicks in your car as any factor... just simply trips/money... If you were able to either do, 5 trips of $20 or 10 trips of $10 .... which would you guys take?


A $10.00 trip is NOT a short trip.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just leave the long trips to me. Insert patting your head smiley.

Give me 5 back to back trips from UCR to ONT AP and I can call it a day.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

5 trips = 5 chances at earning tips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> BINGO. That was my first thought when coming across this thread and why I declined to vote. This morning, I did 4 short trips and made $38+ $4 in tips. Immediately after those 4, I did a longer one that yielded $47 + $5 tip.
> 
> The longer one 90% highway driving with light traffic @ 75mph. If I could do 2 of those a day, I'd never run a short trip again. As mentioned earlier in this thread, the shorter trips are harder on brakes, gas-mileage, and increase the risk for having minor accidents.
> 
> *Note:* With gas prices continuing to climb, the mileage advantage of longer highway trips is magnified. The single 38 mile trip today yielded 34mpg. Stop-n-go yields approx. 23mpg with my car.


I went from 27 m.P.g. city driving to 31-33 m.P.g. just changing to K&N reuseable air filter. Not even a cone cold air filter.
Running same synthetic motor oil,same high tire pressure,same cheap gas,up to 5 mpg difference.
Time will tell if it's a fluke.
Filter was less than $50.00 @ Wal Mart.
Looking for reuseable cabin air filter now.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A $10.00 trip is NOT a short trip.


When you get into Chicago, the fares are "Prime Time". I just happened to pick up a lady while in Chicago, and took her 6 miles down a street where the traffic signals were well timed. The ride lasted 12 minutes. Her fare was a whopping $32!

On the flip side, you can spend 30 minutes to go 4 miles and make $8.00, if it's a Lyft LINE rider in Chicago and the traffic is bad. I think a lot of drivers in the congested areas of Chicago ignore Lyft Line pings. Can't blame them.

I don't think the "Prime Time" notification shown at the top of our Lyft App means anything. And I don't think you can tell when you pick up a passenger if he/she is a "Prime Time" fare. It's a total crap-shoot, IMO.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I get little 1/2 mile to 1.3 mile trips in NEW ORLEANS that can take from 5-15 minutes depending on lights,traffic,speed trap cameras.
Then you may have to wait 5 minutes for them to get to the car.
All for $3.00-$4.00.
A $10.oo trip will be 8-10 miles.
The puny trips are most likely to rate low also.
.85 cents a mile,.18 cents a minute.
I prefer long trips ,but will take $50.00 over $20.00 every time.


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> BINGO. That was my first thought when coming across this thread and why I declined to vote. This morning, I did 4 short trips and made $38+ $4 in tips. Immediately after those 4, I did a longer one that yielded $47 + $5 tip.
> 
> The longer one 90% highway driving with light traffic @ 75mph. If I could do 2 of those a day, I'd never run a short trip again. As mentioned earlier in this thread, the shorter trips are harder on brakes, gas-mileage, and increase the risk for having minor accidents.
> 
> *Note:* With gas prices continuing to climb, the mileage advantage of longer highway trips is magnified. The single 38 mile trip today yielded 34mpg. Stop-n-go yields approx. 23mpg with my car.


You would take 5x$20 trips over 10x$10 trips no questions ask then? I prefer the 5x$20 it's easier to just floor it on the freeway, exit then customer gone... I do it 5 times, i'm done for the day.... i'm sure i could make more money with 10x$10, but thats a lot of exits, passengers, wait time etc... what do you think?


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I get little 1/2 mile to 1.3 mile trips in NEW ORLEANS that can take from 5-15 minutes depending on lights,traffic,speed trap cameras.
> Then you may have to wait 5 minutes for them to get to the car.
> All for $3.00-$4.00.
> A $10.oo trip will be 8-10 miles.
> ...


Right, lets bump it up a notch, would you take 5 long trips to make $100 or 10 short/medium trips to make $100?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber714 said:


> Right, lets bump it up a notch, would you take 5 long trips to make $100 or 10 short/medium trips to make $100?


5 long trips.
Less stop and go.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The streets where I work are legendary for disrepair and potholes. One of the local t.v. news channels has a " Pot Hole of the Day". A long trip would take me away from this.


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> 5 long trips.
> Less stop and go.


I agree 100% and it just feels right for some reason... There are days, if not every single day, I do ponder about the whole 10 short trips... but the longer trips just seems healthier for the car, and the driver... I feel more 'alive' after calling it a day when doing longer trips... I honestly feel like a zombie doing shorties...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I drive over this 40-50 times a day before it's collapse,across from Harrahs casino.








Then,every time the 150 year old water lines give out . . .this seems to happen . . .


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I drive over this 40-50 times a day before it's collapse,across from Harrahs casino.
> View attachment 43753
> 
> Then,every time the 150 year old water lines give out . . .this seems to happen . . .
> View attachment 43754


wow that's horrible... I'm just getting sicken tired of people updating their damn facebook status at a red light, and when the lights turn green, I think they are finishing up with emoji's or something... I just don't feel comfortable honking when there are passengers in the car... damn LA


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

. . .and then . . .a previous mayor got fed.approval and grants for multiple projects then pigeon holed them.
Sooooo . . .the city was about to lose millions in fed $.
Solution ? START EVERYTHING . . AT ONCE !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The joy I get for .85 cents a mile.
I should get Hazard pay !


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> . . .and then . . .a previous mayor got fed.approval and grants for multiple projects then pigeon holed them.
> Sooooo . . .the city was about to lose millions in fed $.
> Solution ? START EVERYTHING . . AT ONCE !
> View attachment 43755


that is hilarious!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber714 said:


> wow that's horrible... I'm just getting sicken tired of people updating their damn facebook status at a red light, and when the lights turn green, I think they are finishing up with emoji's or something... I just don't feel comfortable honking when there are passengers in the car... damn LA


The COBBLESTONE feels luxuriously smooth compared to the " paved" streets and construction zones.

Don't try to keep a car clean in this !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber714 said:


> that is hilarious!


It is if you aren't doing 300 miles a day in it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dust,dirt,sand,standing water pumped out of holes and trenches.

Uber execs. Need to get down in the streets and SEE what we deal with.

The good thing is,plenty of Port O Let's for midnight shifts.

You can imagine what my tires and suspension go through.

I have driven down sidewalks to get customers,across vacant lots.

None of this ,construction closures,detours show on the routing maps !

Get caught down a dead end that didn't show on navigation maps after midnight . . .try to get out without appearing as a victem on the next days news.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber714 said:


> that is hilarious!


A lot of it was federal " guilt" money from Katrina.
Hundreds of floating dead bodies in the streets does that to them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Civilization evaporates,QUICKLY,when things get tough.
Just as well had been Haiti after the earthquake.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

uber714 said:


> Which would you rather take? 1 $20 trip, or 5 $10 trips? Lets not factor in anything else including power drive bonus etc.... Just simply trips after 6PM... no hot chicks in your car as any factor... just simply trips/money... If you were able to either do, 5 trips of $20 or 10 trips of $10 .... which would you guys take?


Long trips and better mileage on my Prius


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber714 said:


> wow that's horrible... I'm just getting sicken tired of people updating their damn facebook status at a red light, and when the lights turn green, I think they are finishing up with emoji's or something... I just don't feel comfortable honking when there are passengers in the car... damn LA


Sometimes they SHOOT when you honk.it's a safety issue.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> A $10.00 trip is NOT a short trip.


so true with these low rates per mile



sUBERu2u said:


> 5 trips = 5 chances at earning tips.


true
but more time, more wear n tear, more miles, 5 annoying pax instead of 1, just to make the same money
and if Uber , chances of tips are already slim


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I hate short rides, like to the train station, store, etc. 
I prefer long rides, longer the better.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

This what if scenario doesn't really work. There's way too many factors involved. More trips, as a whole, is better because of higher tip potential. But highway miles vs. stop and go is a big factor that can skew things the other way.
On top of which, it really depends where you are. Here in Vegas, if you have trips that keep you in and around the strip, your distance to pickup will rarely hit a mile, on top of which trips can be really short -- so a min fare trip can easily having you go 1.5 miles for $4 + tip, whereas in the burbs it can easily hit four or more just for picking up. And many long trips won't be on the highway because it's too far away.
On top of which, it depends where the trips take you. Sure a long trip on the highway might be fruitful....but if it gets you out to where no one is going to ping you in two hours it's much worse than making $10 less but getting in a lot more quick rides after that.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

The good thing about shorter trips like 10 dollars it keep you in a good zone to get you next ride.The 20 dollars trip and take you to middle of no where where you have to drive dead miles to get back to civilization.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I prefer one trip that is $100 and just happens to take them back to where they started so I can quickly get another


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> so true with these low rates per mile
> 
> true
> but more time, more wear n tear, more miles, 5 annoying pax instead of 1, just to make the same money
> and if Uber , chances of tips are already slim


A 360° losing proposition now.

Thanks Uber.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I prefer one trip that is $100 and just happens to take them back to where they started so I can quickly get another


Yeah good luck with that.unless you catch a 5x that not going to happen


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------

